# Upgrade from DVD



## jdratlif (Oct 21, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE installed. I would like to use freebsd-update to move me to 9.2. But this seems to download everything from the internet. This is okay, but this is slow. I already have the 9.2-RELEASE DVD. Is there any way to upgrade to 9.2 from this DVD?

I am using the GENERIC kernel.

Thanks.


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 21, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it unless you are on dialup or something.

There is an older thread here about it: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29015


----------



## jdratlif (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm trying to document our update process, so I'm testing it over and over. My internet is very fast at work (100 Mbps up and down). However, there are 9600+ patches to go from 9.1-RELEASE-p0 to 9.2-RELEASE, so it still takes a very long time. I was hoping I could shorten that time by removing the Internet dependency.

I don't suppose I could save those patches for my next test? Or any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------

